# Dave Rorem DVD: The Art and Science of Handling Retrievers?



## James A. (Mar 28, 2005)

Has anybody watched this DVD? If so, how did you like it? Was it worth the money? Did it have good information?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Buy it.........................very good handler info........well worth the investment................. :wink:


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

I am fairly new to Retrievers and found this to be a very good tool for learning how to handle. He introduces many ideas of things you can do influence the behavior of your dog. If you want to learn how to be a better handler buy this DVD.
________
og kush pictures


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I haven't watched any training videos (I do have the puppy video-"Sound Beginnings") except this one. Was traveling with a friend to do some training and we watched almost all of the DVD. I thoroughly enjoyed it especially his critiquing of the handlers-and would love to see it again. He clearly can read dogs.

M


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Ted Shih wrote a review of the DVD and the seminar in the most recent Retrievers OnLine. In addition, there was a discusion of one of Rorem's seminars here attended by forum members: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=28660&start=0

I have the CDs and found them quite useful. I did find, however, that I agreed with Ted's criticism of some of the camera work (more detail of the dogs would be nice).

It is helpful with information that ranges from fairly obvious to quite subtle. I was glad I bought it.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Ted Shih wrote an informative critique for the latest issue of Retrievers On-Line.

I thought that it was well worth the money as it was a thorough examination of each of the component parts of running a sound blind in competition. I particularly appreciated Dave's insight into the many nuances that influence handling. I've applied a number of his principles to good effect since and I know that I can only improve the more times that I watch the video.

One thumb up!


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

Where can it be purchased and can this same principles be applied to running hunt test blinds?


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

You can buy the DVD at http://www.ybsmedia.com/. Priciples of handling are priniples of handling. They cross over regardless of venue (hunt test vs field trial).


----------

